# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  मधुमेह से छुटकारे के लिए उपयोगी है| रेड वाइन

## Apurv Sharma

जब शरीर में पैंक्रियाज नामक ग्रंथि इंसुलिन बनाना बंद कर देती है तब मधुमेह की समस्या होती है। इंसुलिन ब्लड में ग्लूकोज को नियंत्रित करने में मदद करता है। हाल में हुए एक शोध से पता चला है कि रेड वाइन में प्राकृतिक रूप से बना हुआ अणु रेसवेराट्राल पाया जाता है, जो डायबिटीज़ के दबाव को कम करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है शोधों के परिणाम :-*
यह उस समय की बात है जब वैज्ञानिको ने जब चूहों के दिमाग पर सीधा रेसवेराट्राल का इन्जेक्*शन दिया गया तो ऐसा पाया गया कि अधिक वसा युक्त आहार लेने के बाद भी उनमें इन्सुलिन का स्तर कम हुआ। शोधों से ऐसा भी पता चला कि जब रेसवेराट्राल सीधा कुछ विशेष तरीके के प्रोटीन को प्रभावित करता है तो इससे डायबिटीज़ से सुरक्षा हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है मधुमेह में रेड वाइन का प्रभाव :-*
क्या आप जानते है| हमारा दिमाग रेसवेराटाल की एण्टी डायबिटिक क्रिया में एक महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता है और यह शरीर में आहार और वज़न को भी नियंत्रित करता है। शोध के लिये लिए गये चूहे के शरीर में बहुत अधिक मात्रा में वसा थी और उसके शरीर के बहुत से अंग सूज गये थे। लेकिन जब उसके दिमाग में रेसवेराटाल दिया गया तो उसके दिमाग की सूजन भी कम हुई।

लेकिन इन शोधों से यह सिद्ध नहीं होता कि लाल अंगूर से निर्मित उत्पादों के सेवन से डायबिटीज़ कम होता है और इसका मुख्य कारण यह है कि रेसवेराटाल आसानी से दिमाग में रक्त की बाधा को नहीं पार कर सकता। दिमाग में रेसवेराटाल की सही मात्रा के लिये प्रतिदिन लिया जाने वाला रेड वाइन लीवर पर हानिकारक प्रभाव डाल सकता है। लेकिन शोधों से ऐसा भी पता चला है कि रेसवेराटाल के दिमाग पर होने वाले प्रभावों से आहार से होने वाले डायबिटीज़ से बचा जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

रेसवेराटाल सिर्फ दिमाग पर किस प्रकार से प्रभाव डालता है। विशेषत: उन्होंने यह पता लगाने की कोशिश की है कि रेसवेराटाल का इन्जेक्शन लगाने से दिमाग के प्रोटीन सरटुइन क्रियाशील होते हैं या नहीं जो कि पूरे शरीर में होते हैं। रेसवेराटाल का इन्जेक्*शन लगाने से दिमाग के प्रोटीन जो कि पूरे शरीर में होते हैं, सरटुइन क्रियाशील होते हैं या नहीं। प्रोटीन सरटुइन के शरीर की कैलोरीज़ पर लाभकारी प्रभाव होते हैं।  जानवरों की एक श्रेणी में शोधकर्ताओं ने रेसवेराटाल का इन्जेक्षन सीधा दिमाग में लगाया और दूसरे ग्रुप को सैलाइन बेस्ड प्लेसबो दिया गया। सर्जरी से की गयी चिकित्सा वाले सभी जानवरों में सर्जरी के पहले और बाद में अधिक मात्रा में वसा अवषोशित की गयी।

वो जानवर जिन्हें रोज़ का प्लेसबो सल्यूषन दिया गया ,उनके इन्सुलिन का स्तर पोस्ट सर्जरी भी सामान्य रहा क्योंकि जानवर को अधिक मात्रा में वसा ना देने से उनकी इन्सुलिन सेंसिटिविटी कम होती जा रही थी। चूहों को जब रेस्वेराट्राल दिया गया तो उन्हें अधिक वसा युक्त आहार देने के बाद भी उनके इन्सुलिन का स्तर सामान्य रहा। शोधकर्ताओं ने ऐसा भी पाया कि रेस्वेराट्राल दिमाग में सरटुइन प्रोटीन भी बनाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

और इसका दूसरा फ़ायदा क्या हो सकता है वो यह है, कि वाइन में मौजूद पालीफिनालिक्स शरीर के दूसरे भागों को हाई ब्लड प्रेशर और हार्ट डिज़ीज़ जैसी दूसरी समस्याओं से बचाता है। डायबिटीज़ जैसी बीमारी में पूरे शरीर पर तनाव पड़ता है जिससे फ्री रेडिकल्स आक्सीज़न से क्रिया करते हैं और सेल की क्रिया को प्रभावित करते हैं। रेड वाइन में एण्टीआक्सिडेंट्स होते हैं जिनके स्वास्थ्य से सम्बन्धी फायदे भी हैं और इसके फायदे हार्ट डिज़ीज ,हाई ब्लड प्रेशर और कैंसर जैसी बीमारी में भी हैं। वाइन के साथ खाना बनाने से आहार का स्वाद बढ़ जाता है और शरीर में वसा की मात्रा भी नहीं बढ़ती। ऐसे  में खाना पकाते समय 60 से 95 प्रतिशत अल्कोहल का इस्तेमाल होता है और इसके लाभकारी तत्व बढ़ जाते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

और आज तक हुए जानवरों पर हुए शोध के अनुसार रेसवेराटाल के लिए आपको अधिक मात्रा में वाइन लेना पड़ेगा। अगर आप रेड वाइन में खाना बना रहे हैं तो आप रेसवेराटाल की थोड़ी सी भी मात्रा ले सकते हैं। हालांकि रेसवेराटाल पर ताप का कोई प्रभाव नहीं होता इसलिए इसे गरम किया जा सकता है।

यह आक्सीजन और रोशनी दोनों से ही प्रभावित होता है इसलिए रेड वाइन की बोतल को अधिक समय तक खुली नहीं छोड़ना चाहिए। अपने पार्टनर के साथ रेड वाइन लें और जीवन का आनन्द लें।

----------

